# Calculating magnification with extension tubes - as well as other maths



## Overread (Jul 16, 2010)

Just came across this site here and thought that some here would be interested in the maths behind the camera:
Photos and Information

Of special note (Because its often asked and few know the answer) here is a calculator for magnification:
Bill Claff's Simple Close-up Calculator


----------

